# Photo Booth



## Macartista in Fl (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been usng/having fun with Photo Booth ever since I got my iMac over a year ago. All of a sudden when I click on it I get a message that reads: Photo Booth cannot open because no camera is attached or the camera is in use by another application. Make sure your digital video camera is properly attached and turned on. If you are using the camera with another application, close that application before trying to open Photo Booth again.

Huh? What digital video camera? I don't own one. I connect my digital camera to download photos to iPhoto, but what does that have to do with Photo Booth all of a sudden??

I'm running OS X 10.4.10, have no other issues going on, I'm an intermediate level user.

Can anyone shed light on this issue? Thanks!

Selia


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Did you try checking the camera using the iChat video preview? iChat > Video > Video Preview.

Have you tried resetting the PRAM & NVRAM?

I'd also suggest verifying and repairing permissions: Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility.

Take a look at this discussion on the same issue from Apple's support site; post #10 in particular.

Hope that helps!


----------

